# Handsewn & embroidered maltese carrier!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Mommy bought me a new and soft carrier! There's an embroidered maltese pattern in front of the bag, on one side is a small butterfly and the other side shows a crown!

As you can see, I really like my new and cozy bag!
Please Mommy, let's go out together!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful bag and Malt!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Beautiful bag and Malt!


Thank you very much, Marj! I've been waiting a long time until it was finally done!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoever made that bag has some talent!  Oh and of course Ulana looks adorable in it! :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Ullana looks adorable in her new carrier!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww there's beautiful Ullana! :wub::wub::wub: i love the new carrier you got for her! she looks like such a perfect little princess in it.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That looks like a super comfy ride too!!! She is so pretty in her pretty new bag!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Alexandra I love Ullana's new bag. I bet she will get lots of use from it. Very, very pretty!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bag n fluff too cute . i like that bag looks super comfy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! thats so cool!
and an adorable malt


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

both your bag and maltese are beautiful .


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Alexandra, I love the bag, and I love your little baby peeking out of the bag!!! So precious!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh there is your pretty face, Ullana <3 love it and love your new carrier. Both are pretty

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't know what's cuter.:wub::wub: The bag or the fluff? Hmmmm. Ullana!!:wub: But a very cute bag. And I love the crown. So fitting.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ullana looks perfect with her little head poking out of her new bag!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

that is SO cute ! I LOVE it!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks so comfy!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how adorable!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Very, very cute Ulana:wub: The bag is awesome too!!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Love, love, love the bag!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> Whoever made that bag has some talent!  Oh and of course Ulana looks adorable in it! :wub:


Thanks so much, Annie! Will tell my friend about it, she'll be very happy about the compliment. But she really did a great job.



drclee said:


> Ullana looks adorable in her new carrier!


Thanks so much, Claudia! 



maltlovereileen said:


> That looks like a super comfy ride too!!! She is so pretty in her pretty new bag!


Also thanks to you, Eileen! She loves the fluffy and soft fabric! Hard to get her out there again, LOL!



sassy's mommy said:


> Alexandra I love Ullana's new bag. I bet she will get lots of use from it. Very, very pretty!


Thank you very much, Pat! She wants to use it whenever we go out, but sometimes she has to walk herself!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> bag n fluff too cute . i like that bag looks super comfy!


Thanks to you, Liza! 



amby said:


> wow! thats so cool!
> and an adorable malt


Thank you so much, Orla! Isn't it cool? I think the bag is unique!



jodublin said:


> both your bag and maltese are beautiful .


Also thanks to you, Jo for the compliments on Ullana and her new bag!



princessre said:


> Alexandra, I love the bag, and I love your little baby peeking out of the bag!!! So precious!!! :wub:


Awww, thanks Sophia! Yes, her little head is peeking out on one side, LOL! 


TheMalts&Me said:


> awwwh there is your pretty face, Ullana <3 love it and love your new carrier. Both are pretty
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks so much, Kat, Snowy and Crystal! Hugs, hugs to you 3!



Snowbody said:


> Don't know what's cuter.:wub::wub: The bag or the fluff? Hmmmm. Ullana!!:wub: But a very cute bag. And I love the crown. So fitting.


Thank you very much, Susan! Sometimes she's really like a small princess, but only sometimes! :thumbsup:



iheartbisou said:


> Ullana looks perfect with her little head poking out of her new bag!


Thanks so much, Andrea! 



Maltese&LabMommy said:


> that is SO cute ! I LOVE it!


Thank you!



malteserus said:


> Looks so comfy!


Many thanks to you, too!



susie and sadie said:


> Oh, how adorable!! :wub::wub:


Thanks so much, Allison!


Maisie and Me said:


> Very, very cute Ulana:wub: The bag is awesome too!!


Thank you very much, Michelle for your compliments! I'm happy you all loved the pics!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cute.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Tina said:


> Cute.:thumbsup:


:ThankYou:Tina!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... Ullana looks so beautiful in her new carrier, with the VERY appropriate crown on it! :wub::wub:

The new bag is wonderful. Was it made by the same artisan who embroidered Ullana's lovely blanket last year? That was lovely, too! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice bag!! So does ulllana enjoy going out in it? They come in handy sometimes, I love them. 

Ava loves all her bags....we're starting to get a small collection....:blush:

Archie and Abbey love to be in bags too, but as soon as I go outside, those two try to stand up in it...I end up holding them with two hands....good grief....i don't even bother putting in bags anymore. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

mamapajamas said:


> Awww... Ullana looks so beautiful in her new carrier, with the VERY appropriate crown on it! :wub::wub:
> 
> The new bag is wonderful. Was it made by the same artisan who embroidered Ullana's lovely blanket last year? That was lovely, too! :wub:


Thanks, Theresa! Yes, it's made by the same person who also did the other things for me, blankie and bathing towel! Wow, you can remember? 



The A Team said:


> Nice bag!! So does ulllana enjoy going out in it? They come in handy sometimes, I love them.
> 
> Ava loves all her bags....we're starting to get a small collection....:blush:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Pat! Yes, she really loves going out with it! When I start to put my shoes on she's always jumping in it! 
We're also starting to get a small collection of bags. Right now I want to order one of Crystal's shop, they are also handmade and I can't resist!!!

I can really well imagine how it looks like Archie and Abbey standing together in a bag ... and you between! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That does look comfortable and very nice.


----------

